# short cycle.. PCT advice



## I bench 135x5 (Aug 14, 2013)

Gentlemen, Hello....

Was on Deca 400, Test E 500 and Dbol 50mg/w.. It was supposed to be 15 weeks long but I cut everything short at around week 8. Reason being, I think I got depressed. No lie, Lacked motivation. Didn't go gym. Moody all the time and the misses put a stop to it lol.

Anyways I've been off about 4 weeks now. I know I should start my PCT BUTTTTTTTTTT.. I stopped Deca and Test at the same time and I know Deca takes longer. What should I do? Start now and see how it goes? Clomid 50/50/50/50 and add maybe another 2 weeks if i don't come right? I also have some Tamoxifen. Can I use that. 

Much love.
Good to be back!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 14, 2013)

I would start the pct now adding the tomox 40/40/20/20 with the clomid.extend it a few weeks if u feel u have to


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 14, 2013)

Do what bundy says. I won't pick on you for getting depressed but you could have handled this better and you should have been here sooner.


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 15, 2013)

Well the deca is clear now and yes you should have run the test two weeks longer. Clomid @50mg and nolva @ 20mg. ed 4 weeks...


----------

